# Let's go all in, guys!



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ? (Let's go all in, guys!)*

Let's show our support for the spurs! Let's put every uCash point we've got on the spurs for game 7! Even if you only have a couple points to your name, put them in! I know TheRoc5 will be with me, and possibly some others like Koko, but I'm counting on every single one of you spurs fans to do the same. It may not help the spurs win tomorrow, but atleast everyone on the boards will be able to see how much we love our team. If the spurs go down, we'll go down with them. If the spurs win, we'll win with them. Come on, guys. I don't wanna be the only one doing this :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

you can count me in, the next 2 days will the longest ever


----------



## MadBurgerMaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Ive done that a couple times now....

Got wiped out yesterday, but I assume you get..what...15 points per post?

Ill be all in again on Thursday. Gotta start some serious spamming for more points....:devil_2:


----------



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

I only got like 99 or so but I am in. Just tell me what i have to do! 

Pun


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

bigpun said:


> I only got like 99 or so but I am in. Just tell me what i have to do!
> 
> Pun


Like I said, even if you only have a couple of points to your name put them down. Just go here: uCash and you should be able to figure out the rest, Last time I checked they didn't have the bet up yet, so you might have to wait a while first though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll throw it all in. Why not?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll throw it all in. Why not?


 Wow, Koko, you're ganna be risking more than me.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Wow, Koko, you're ganna be risking more than me.





All of my points are there just to look at anyway, so I might as well put them to use.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> All of my points are there just to look at anyway, so I might as well put them to use.


lol true. And there won't be any basketball games to bet on for a couple of weeks so we'll have plenty of time to get some points back.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

but were not going to lose so it wont matter lol :biggrin:


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Game 7 vBookie:
Spurs favored by 4 1/2
Over/Under 174.5


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

schub said:


> Game 7 vBookie:
> Spurs favored by 4 1/2
> Over/Under 174.5


Thanks for posting that. I was just about to do that, but you saved me some time. 

As you all can see I already betted. I was the very first person to bet too :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I put down 30,000 points on the Spurs, leaving me with about 500 points.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm all in.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm all in.





Nice. 



:clap:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Probably wasn't smart though, because the Spurs have to win by 5 or more. Oh well, it's not like I care about the points anyways.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I put down 30,000 points on the Spurs, leaving me with about 500 points.


Ha! I put down like 200 more than you


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

All in! (691)

Except my damn points are stuck as stupid uClams or whatever, pfft.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> All in! (691)
> 
> Except my damn points are stuck as stupid uClams or whatever, pfft.


what's a uClam?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Some stupid thing for the RPG


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> what's a uClam?





That has to do with the RPG character thing. I fooled around with that when it first come up, by I didn't mess with my character for awhile and I guess it got deleted or something.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It wouldn't let me make one for some reason. Whenever I was done making my guy, and I clicked to finish making him, it gave me some error. Forgot what it said. Doesn't really matter though. Even if I got it working I wouldn't have done anything with it. I mainly just wanted to see what it could do, and it was pretty much boring for me.

Anyways, why a uClam? Does it stand for something? Why not uDonut? mmmm donut :drool:


----------



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

Well I am all in! Can't wait to get my winnings! 

Pun


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

ill put in all my points...just tell me how haha


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> ill put in all my points...just tell me how haha


Click on vBookie at the top of the page and find the game you want to place your bet on. Then put however much uCash you want to put into the event.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Props to all those who supported the spurs..kinda sorta:
KokoTheMonkey 
Sir Patchwork 
Theo! 
bigpun 
#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 
Kunlun 
TheRoc5 
MadBurgerMaker
zoltan!

I made sure you all got rep for this :clap: If I forgot to give rep to you or forgot to add you to the list then please tell me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I put down 30,000 points on the Spurs, leaving me with about 500 points.


It says you put down 38,000, Koko.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

day before gm 6 i had 30000 i should of saved it on this :biggrin: owell ill keep posting so i can get pts


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> day before gm 6 i had 30000 i should of saved it on this :biggrin: owell ill keep posting so i can get pts


Ya better gurry up.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

haha I went all in (120 watch out!) I have a gut feeling we will win


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I put 28,000ish. KoKo and ezealen are the only ones crazier than me. But hey, I actually bought a Spurs (and Bulls) hat today! So Spurs better win.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I put 28,000ish. KoKo and ezealen are the only ones crazier than me. But hey, I actually bought a Spurs (and Bulls) hat today! So Spurs better win.


they will :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*

Look at the points, fools!
<<<<<<<

Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

oyess!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



ezealen said:


> Look at the points, fools!
> <<<<<<<
> 
> Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ? :biggrin:


...Still waiting for my rep... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*

Wooooooooo!! Lots of points and rocking my Spurs cap all hard.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



ezealen said:


> ...Still waiting for my rep... lol :biggrin:


ha i tryed but it said i need to share my rep :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Wooooooooo!! Lots of points and rocking my Spurs cap all hard.


And you didn't think it was smart :biggrin: Just stick with EZ and you'll be rich. 

EaZy points!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



TheRoc5 said:


> ha i tryed but it said i need to share my rep :biggrin:


Yeah, so go and give like 50 random people some rep and then come back to me. lol j/k


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Wooooooooo!! Lots of points and rocking my Spurs cap all hard.





Pimp it, just for me. Let em know who the champs are. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Pimp it, just for me. Let em know who the champs are. :biggrin:


I will, although out in California they kind of frown down upon the Spurs, because of the whole Lakers rivalry, but some of them have come around to liking them just out of respect. Others just stopped following basketball when southern california failed to put a team in the playoffs. 










I got that one, except the bill is flat, not curved. 










While I'm at it, I got this one also. Flat bill too, I'm sure ya'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I will, although out in California they kind of frown down upon the Spurs, because of the whole Lakers rivalry, but some of them have come around to liking them just out of respect. Others just stopped following basketball when southern california failed to put a team in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Those are bad *** hats man. I like them. Speaking of hats, I have 2 different Spurs hats, but I'm about to add a 3rd: A championship hat.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*

I won my bet.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Props to all those who supported the spurs..kinda sorta:
> KokoTheMonkey
> Sir Patchwork
> Theo!
> ...



rep the local boy foo.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Aren't ya glad ya listened to old EZ?*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Those are bad *** hats man. I like them. Speaking of hats, I have 2 different Spurs hats, but I'm about to add a 3rd: A championship hat.


I've got two too. A 99 championship hat and a 2003 WCF championship hat. I never wear them though. Infact, I was ganna get a 2005 WCF championship but then I remembered I don't like hats.


----------

